# Police Too!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*Police Too*​
*How many?*

Paid Full Time4155.41%Paid on Call11.35%Paid Retiree45.41%Volunteer56.76%Volunteer Retiree22.70%Family Member in Law Enforcement2128.38%


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

have to keep up with Firefighters!

Rick is 53 , works the streets and can still take down the bad guys, kick in a door, and keeps up in foot pursuits, boy does he have stories to tell.

He is 31 years on the job, could retire in 12 days, but COULD doesn't hold much water when there are bills to pay, besides, he'd drive me nuts!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

+1 here. 22+ years. I have gotten paid to play with dogs and ride motors!!!!

I still think I have the best job in the world.

Oh, and haven't had a doughnut in years . . . . . . .


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Still going strong here. Can't wait for retirement and fulltiming.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My brother has been a town cop for a long time, involved in SWAT and good stuff like that. He did snag me going through town a bit fast. Gave me a choice take a warning or he told Mom. I took the warning....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

My son is a cop in Ft. Worth.

I don't think police officers can retire now until they've been on an episode of COPS!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> My son is a cop in Ft. Worth.
> 
> I don't think police officers can retire now until they've been on an episode of COPS!
> 
> Regards, Glenn


been there, done that, even got the t-shirt (and cap)

those episodes are still in rerun- it is funny seeing my co workers from when they still had hair ( and when it was some color other than grey !!!!).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> My son is a cop in Ft. Worth.
> 
> I don't think police officers can retire now until they've been on an episode of COPS!
> 
> Regards, Glenn


been there, done that, even got the t-shirt (and cap)

those episodes are still in rerun- it is funny seeing my co workers from when they still had hair ( and when it was some color other than grey !!!!).
[/quote]


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll have to vote twice to cover it... Won't let me select two categories, or three. Years ago, I was an unpaid aux deputy, before I was a volunteer firefighter. I retired last year from my former city, and volunteered there for some years writing accessible parking tickets.

Oh, and boykid is a cop in Ft Collins, CO. Not pertinent here, but parental pride being what it is, I gotta say he has been put in for their department's Distinguished Service Medal for his work with at-risk kids, which includes running a summer camp for 13-16 year olds, on his own time. We be lucky; we get to hang around and try to be useful for the camp. PK is the kids' drug controller. I keep the gennies and refers running. Gennies run only during the day, BTW!

Little pic there is from the camp area.

Sluggo


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Reserve Deputy for 27 years.
21 years assigned to Air Rescue as Flight Medic / Crew Chief. Also functioned as SWAT Medic
Also Primary Instructor for Search and Rescue academy....

Wife is also a Reserve Deputy and flew as a Flight Nurse... 
We were on bunches of rescue 911 type of shows.... We were the only husband wife team doing Air Rescue in the nation at that time.

Hated doing the shows.... never showed the real story...Oh well, thats Hollywood !!!!

On the other side, I did deliver the first babyborn in a helicopter. They recorded the place of birth as the tailnumber on the helicopter and the address as the longitude , latitude. The named the kid Huey, after the helicopter. aka Baby Huey !!!! sad part, was that the baby was a girl.... Honest !!!!!

Wes


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

W Podboy said:


> Reserve Deputy for 27 years.
> 21 years assigned to Air Rescue as Flight Medic / Crew Chief. Also functioned as SWAT Medic
> Also Primary Instructor for Search and Rescue academy....
> 
> ...


Guess they coulda named her Wesley! Weslina? Wesleyann? ha! ha! that girl will spend the rest of her life explaining her name, kinda like the skier Peekaboo. I knew a gal named MYOWN, when she was born after 4 boys, her father held her and said, "I finally have my own little girl.) 
what an impressive career! way cool!( I won't go near a helicopter, 2 biggest unexplainable fears in life: Bears and Helicoptors.)


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Raised by a career Military cop here.
Dad retired and found himself a job cuttin grass at the local golf course.
Fast forward a few years and he's back at work full time on the city force, I've yet to figure that one out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Katrina said:


> Raised by a career Military cop here.
> Dad retired and found himself a job cuttin grass at the local golf course.
> Fast forward a few years and he's back at work full time on the city force, I've yet to figure that one out.


you can take the cop out of law enforcement but you can't law enforcement out of the cop........


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, as you all know from my screen name, I did not go into the family business. My Dad did 30 years on one of the local PD's, and retired a Sgt. My late FIL was a retired NYPD Capt.

If you watch the movie the NYPD's 41st Pct. "Fort Apache, The Bronx" with Paul Newman and Ed Ansner, in one scene, the Capt is holding Roll Call, and there is a chaulk board in the background, my FIL handwriting is all over the board. They filled that at the 40th Pct. in the Bronx, and he was the C.O. there at the time.

Tim


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

[/quote]
I won't go near a helicopter, 2 biggest unexplainable fears in life: Bears and Helicoptors.
[/quote]

Spend enough time with either one, and the "unexplainable" goes away.

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I won't go near a helicopter, 2 biggest unexplainable fears in life: Bears and Helicoptors.
[/quote]

Spend enough time with either one, and the "unexplainable" goes away.

Sluggo
[/quote]















I love animals and I love to fly just not that animal and not that means of transportation! If Life Flight ever has to get me, I'll die enroute from FEAR!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

21 years local PD, currently assigned to Detective Division. Will be reaching for another Brass ring, Detective Sergeant in the next few months.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> 21 years local PD, currently assigned to Detective Division. Will be reaching for another Brass ring, Detective Sergeant in the next few months.


Grab it and hold on, Kevin - good luck!

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Just over 23 years. I could have retired 3 years ago, but figured where could you go and get paid to have this much fun?

Spent the first 10 years in a patrol car, the next 13 years flying a helicopter. Just transfered to a desk job for my 3rd carrier within H.P.D.

Bob


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

ChopperCop said:


> Just over 23 years. I could have retired 3 years ago, but figured where could you go and get paid to have this much fun?
> 
> Spent the first 10 years in a patrol car, the next 13 years flying a helicopter. Just transfered to a desk job for my 3rd carrier within H.P.D.
> 
> Bob


While on vacation in California, I met up with a guy I used to work with while on Cape Cod- he transfered to LAPD. He hooked me up with the ASD, and I flew on Air 5 for a 4 hour shift. I saw more action in those 4 hours than I did in 10 years on the present job... My hats off to you guys!!!


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

I have to admit it was a lot of fun. I flew the first 10 years on nights and then went to days.... Nights saw a lot more action. One thing that always amazed me was during a car chase, the different attitudes and turns that you put the helicopter through. I've tried to recreate the banks of the turns or the different attitudes that I flew and couldn't. I guess that you get so focused you just make the helicopter do what you need to without trying to think your way through it.

Bob


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Two things stuck out for me. At 500 feet, when you are looking for a "Red 4 door toyota" you're lucky just to be able to spot a red car- let alone a 4 door AND a Toyota! Spending so many years at ground level looking at grilles/ headlight configuration / tail lights etc., didn't help at that altitude. Also, the observer has to be top notch on landmarks...Street signs are difficult to read, when you are zipping along at 85 mph at 500 feet!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Tom is retired after 35 years, and works off an on at the Police Academy a the lead intructor for hand to hand combat, self defense and fireams. He tries not to teach the pursuit driving...to hot on the track!


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Retired to South Carolina after 30 years in the Marine Corps, been a Reserve Officer for the local Police Dept for 4 years.

CEF


----------



## LMNESTEL (Jul 30, 2007)

20 Years and still loving it in Pa.(Upper Darby)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Bump... we must have more LE guys/gals who've joined in the past 2 years!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Our SIL is a3rd generation officer in our local town. He works as a fulltime dispatcher and part time marshal and part time deputy on our county sheriffs dept. He is also a Volunteer FF. That is how he started spending time with our DD. There are sometimes some pretty heated arguments on the status of PD vs FD. in their house.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Municipal police officer, county SWAT team member and Instructor at the police academy teaching firearms and MV stops. God bless those that have retired and many years enjoying your pensions. Love what I do, but can't wait to take my pension elsewhere.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Municipal Police Officer....8 years, 4 months to go....6 years in Patrol, rest of the time until present in investigations......I love my job!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Jelly Donut said:


> Municipal Police Officer....8 years, 4 months to go....6 years in Patrol, rest of the time until present in investigations......I love my job!


Jelly Donut! too funny!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

17 years local PD. I was on motors for 13 years (the best 13 years) I am currently a sergeant and love my job.








Brian


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

fourwalls said:


> Our SIL is a3rd generation officer in our local town. He works as a fulltime dispatcher and part time marshal and part time deputy on our county sheriffs dept. He is also a Volunteer FF. That is how he started spending time with our DD. There are sometimes some pretty heated arguments on the status of PD vs FD. in their house.


You should see (hear) the bantering at our Northeast rallies...there are 4 fire guys, and then theres me. Roll backup!

Seen on a bumper sticker at a NESPIN conference....

"God created policemen, so firemen can have heros..."


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

23 years on the job. Love to shoot guns and drive fast. I am an administrator now, but I am also a firearms instructor and driving instructor, so I still get to do both a lot. And they actually pay me to do this!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this one before but I did. I have been on the job for 21 years and still enjoy it today.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

25 years with the local PD loved every minute of it .....then grabbed retirement......then went back part time,







38 hours per week Internal Affairs


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I missed this one too. Still a shower shoe in LE only been doing it since 02. Started out with the state, now federal civil service.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

19 years last week. I am a sergeant. My present spot is primarily administrative, which is wonderful for my family. In order to maintain my sanity I teach fun stuff like crowd n riot control, etc.


----------



## POtjm120 (Oct 7, 2009)

Not a Police Officer, but 18 years on the job as a Probation Officer. It varies by County in New York, but in my County we're armed, serve warrants, make arrests, work in the field, have trained with local SWAT teams and operate a Field Intelligence Unit. And depending on the caseload....we know everyone on the caseload has been convicted!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Started my 24th year. Kids are to young for me to retire. The kids keep me young on the days that the job ages me! Have worked everything from patrol, to narcotics, to investigations, and back to patrol. And, worked on every kind of shift and holidays too! Current rank - see signature...









I ran into a lady last month who said something about "us" (police) having the holiday off. Hard to believe some people are still clueless about the 24/7 job we love! She looked at me in disbelief when I explained it to her.

To Military, Police, Fire, and EMS: Thanks to all that serve, all that have served, and all that have given so much to protect the country and citizens. I am proud to serve with you.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The police don't get the credit they deserve, they are in harms way every time they do their job to keep the rest of us safe.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

dunn4 said:


> Started my 24th year. Kids are to young for me to retire. The kids keep me young on the days that the job ages me! Have worked everything from patrol, to narcotics, to investigations, and back to patrol. And, worked on every kind of shift and holidays too! Current rank - see signature...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who does she think shows at houses during the HOLIDAY when Uncle Billy Bob and his wife Billy Sue Bob are fighting.....again?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My freind, Patti, is going to ride with Rick tonight. Hope they get some some good calls! I am thinking about riding on Christmas night but can't decide if riding and undoubtedly going to domestics or staying home under my warm blankies watching tv is the way to go? Hmmmm....


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> My freind, Patti, is going to ride with Rick tonight. Hope they get some some good calls! I am thinking about riding on Christmas night but can't decide if riding and undoubtedly going to domestics or staying home under my warm blankies watching tv is the way to go? Hmmmm....


People sure get a different perspective sitting in the front seat of a patrol car. The best part is to hear their retelling of funny events from their ride out. One of the family favorites was about the officer's description of the unfolding event on the police radio. "I got a guy running down Aquarena at Thorpe Lane wearing nothing but a tattoo."

It's true - you can't make this stuff up! Cops may sometimes have a demented sense of humor, but the wit is what keeps your sanity from evaporating.


----------



## WiBadger (Jan 23, 2010)

I am a deputy sheriff and the wife is a firefighter. 
Seems like their are many of us who like to decompress while camping. 
Gotta love the peace and tranquility!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

You catch 'em, I keep 'em! CO 15yrs State of Mass. "What a long strange trip it's been."


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm thinking there a few more of us that have not found this poll yet. I have to say getting out of the city with the family and having a few beers is really one of the few ways to disconnect. I'm looking forward to getting a new 300bh in the next few months. Can't Wait! Be safe!


----------



## longbow (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello brothers and sisters, I will have twenty in January, but will work I hope for another five and call it quits. I am Sgt. EOD k-9,patrol and former Nego. regional swat team. And they let me teach drivers training. I am looking forward to no more shift work, we change every four months. I am looking forward to using the trailer (277rk) to camp,hunt and fish. Everyone stay safe and take care of your loved ones !


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

7+ years of service on patrol in Goshen (home of the Outback/Keystone RV Company).


----------



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

29 years in a big city as an undercover narcotics Detective with a black lab k9 partner named Cody. Still going strong with no end in sight (god willing). Have to keep paying for my RV obsession.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> 21 years local PD, currently assigned to Detective Division. Will be reaching for another Brass ring, Detective Sergeant in the next few months.


 Wow- I posted that in 2007... since then I hit Sergeant, Detective Sergeant, Lieutenant and now Detective Lieutenant... Holy [email protected]! Time flies!
28 years now. Retirement's right around the corner!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Wow- I posted that in 2007... since then I hit Sergeant, Detective Sergeant, Lieutenant and now Detective Lieutenant... Holy [email protected]! Time flies!
> 28 years now. Retirement's right around the corner!


Yes time does fly! Seems like yesterday I just started and was at the LE Academy. Now I have 9 years on. Is it bad that I'm already looking forward to retirement?

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Wow- I posted that in 2007... since then I hit Sergeant, Detective Sergeant, Lieutenant and now Detective Lieutenant... Holy [email protected]! Time flies!
> 28 years now. Retirement's right around the corner!


Congrats on the promotions!!!

Glad to see you back on this forum...you've been missed.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Bringing this thread back up after 5 years! In August 2018 I resigned (in good standing) from Goshen PD and took a job in the private sector. After a year and half I had to face what I missed about police work. In March of this year (2020) I returned to policing full-time with Elkhart County Sheriff's Office. God bless and be safe my bothers and sisters in blue!

Todd


----------

